# Split Pea Soup With Smoked Pork Hock



## bluebombersfan (Oct 26, 2011)

I finally got around to making some homemade split pea soup with the hocks I smoked a little while ago.  Here goes.








Sauteed veggies until soft.







Added the smoked hock, peas and cooked for a few minutes, then added chicken stock and simmered for two hours.  Here is the final soup!! 







I thought it turned out pretty good for my first time!!  thanks for looking!!


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks delicious!!

  Craig


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks!  It was my fiirst attempt and it tasted great!


----------



## shortend (Oct 26, 2011)

Damn, BlueBomersfan, ya had to go and do that to me, didn't ya? Looks fantastic! That's a nice meaty hock ya smoked there. Well, off to the freezer to get a couple out for some of that later this week.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 27, 2011)

Great job on the soup and hocks!  it thickened up just fine, looks delicious!  Nice color on the hock meat too, and looks like it was tender too!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks really good to me. Also seems pretty simple to repeat. 

Never had split pea soup before. I Think it is something to do with peas.. lol

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!...Hocks are the only thing I use now for Pea/Bean Soups and Greens...Intense flavor and interesting texture...If you didn't, next time try adding about a half tsp of Oregano and a Bayleaf...Really Kicks up the Flavor of the Hock and Veggies in Pea Soup...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome looking soup Blue!

It's getting to be that time of year again and I have several ham bones from previous ham smokes that will make great some split pea or bean soup.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 27, 2011)

Great looking soup. Gonna have to dig out some hocs once it starts to cool down. Gonna hit 80 here again today


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everybody!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 27, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Beautiful!!...Hocks are the only thing I use now for Pea/Bean Soups and Greens...Intense flavor and interesting texture...If you didn't, next time try adding about a half tsp of Oregano and a Bayleaf...Really Kicks up the Flavor of the Hock and Veggies in Pea Soup...JJ




I did add a bayleaf but never thought of Oregano!  I will try that nexrt time!  Thanks Chef Jimmy J!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks Great Bomber !!!

Nice Job!

Bear


----------



## austinl (Nov 6, 2011)

I just got a desire for some real old fashioned split pea soup myself last week and it was also my first split pea soup because we never had it growing up.  I also was very pleased with the way mine came out.  Those hocks do add an intense flavor, wife would not try it however.  She said it was the wrong color of green, lol.  The incorrect smart-ass response from myself was, "You mean a pea green like in a pea soup?"


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL...The long cooking times used in making Pea Soup will cause the Chlorophyll to break down and become Olive Drab...I was in my Twenties before I knew Green Beans are SUPPOSED to be GREEN!...Mom cooked them to DEATH!... An Old Old Chef trick for keeping Pea Soup a nicer Green color is to add 1/2tsp of Baking Soda to the recipe...This only works for SOUPS, although it helps keep all Green Veggies green during cooking, it Neutralizes the Acids veggies give off that kills the Chlorophyll, it DESTROYS the texture making them MUSHY...JJ


----------



## moikel (Nov 7, 2011)

Of course its soup season over there,especially Winnipeg! Nice work.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 7, 2011)

Moikel said:


> Of course its soup season over there,especially Winnipeg! Nice work.


HAHAHAH Sure is, just woke up to our first snowfall of the year.  About an inch or two of the white stuff on the ground from last night!!


----------



## roller (Nov 7, 2011)

Man you sure have the touch your soup looks great !!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 7, 2011)

Roller said:


> Man you sure have the touch your soup looks great !!


Thanks!!


----------



## bbqcanuck (Mar 6, 2012)

I just love split pea soup and only use the smoked hocks.  Yours looks perfect!  I believe the secret is to saute your veges as some people do not do this.  It seems to add some depth of flavour to the soup.  My secret ingredient for my soup is to add some chili flakes - not too much.  I also add garlic cloves and thyme, but the chili flakes really add to the flavour.  I have some now in the freezer I'm going to take out for lunch.


----------

